# RIP Captain Sir Tom



## Blue in Munich (Feb 2, 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-55881753

Thank you for your service & the lift you gave our spirits.  RIP Sir.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 2, 2021)

RIP, an inspiration in these dark times.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2021)

An amazing last year of his life, rest in peace Sir Tom.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 2, 2021)

I put in the other thread that I only know of him but his passing pains me like losing family..
Rest Easy Sir.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2021)

Fantastic legacy, RIP Sir


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 2, 2021)

Just amazing to think that he was 99 when he was doing those laps 

Inspirational for many and a shining light during the pandemic 

Don’t think there will ever be enough kind words said about him


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 2, 2021)

Another for whom the phrase "Lest we forget" applies so much to
RIP Sir.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 2, 2021)

RIP.  Sad to see him go but will always be remembered for the tremendous contribution he made.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 2, 2021)

Hit me with a jolt when I heard the news. He was a shining beacon of light we all needed and hence the nation got on board and wanted to be a part of that feel good factor.

He lived to an amazing age, with all his faculties intact, and leaves behind a legacy most could only ever dream of.

RIP...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thank you for the positive inspiration .

You were truly an absolute shining example to us all. May you rest in peace.

One of a very special generation.


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Feb 2, 2021)

Reading his obituary on the BBC site is very moving. He himself probably thought he had a normal common life. But he had an extraordinary impact, from just being and doing simple things. Service, family, charity, hope, belief in common goodness.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 2, 2021)

RIP Sir Tom

But on a side note, why is his honorary rank of colonel not used? When are honorary ranks used?


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2021)

To a gentleman, a legend and a life well lived.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 2, 2021)

rulefan said:



			RIP Sir Tom

But on a side note, why is his honorary rank of colonel not used? When are honorary ranks used?
		
Click to expand...

When fulfilling the Honorary role he would of been addressed as “Colonel Tom”


----------



## IanM (Feb 2, 2021)

What a man


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 2, 2021)

Not only did he inspire the whole nation, young and old, but across the world too. 

Truly an amazing man. 
RIP Sir Tom.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			When fulfilling the Honorary role he would of been addressed as “Colonel Tom”
		
Click to expand...

Thanks but such as?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 2, 2021)

Amid these desperate  & troubled times, you stood out & were recognized as being an honest man.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

Walk on in peace Sir, Your work here inspired us.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty low comment mate.
Yes, it was worth every penny and paid for by British Airways.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Have you inspired millions and brought in millions to help fund NHS support.?
I didn’t think so.......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2021)

https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/captain-tom-moore-covid-barbados-b1796365.html

Some need to hang their heads in shame; unfortunately they don't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

a very interesting good old boy with a fascinating life that was brought to light by his fantastic efforts.. definitely a role model to follow. RIP 
Makes these influencers on Instagram and other web platforms look poor...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2021)

rulefan said:



			Thanks but such as?
		
Click to expand...

There’ll be Official visits to the Units he would of been Honorary Colonel of, ie, Inspections, Parades, etc.

Also if he’d of been representing the Unit in other areas, such as Royal or Military events.

It’s very much a ceremonial position, although some Honorary Colonels are very much involved in the local community as well, a previous one at a Unit I served with in London was also Mayor of London (going back a few years) and we hardly saw him, but he had the Unit involved in all sorts of high profile events in the City.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

In what way was it publicly funded?

BA is not owned by the taxpayer.

And if your comment was truly the best you could come up with then I genuinely feel sorry for you.


----------



## rulefan (Feb 3, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			There’ll be Official visits to the Units he would of been Honorary Colonel of, ie, Inspections, Parades, etc.

Also if he’d of been representing the Unit in other areas, such as Royal or Military events.

It’s very much a ceremonial position, although some Honorary Colonels are very much involved in the local community as well, a previous one at a Unit I served with in London was also Mayor of London (going back a few years) and we hardly saw him, but he had the Unit involved in all sorts of high profile events in the City.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

For what purpose exactly ? 

He went on a bucket list holiday paid for by British Airways as a thank you


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2021)

There's always one.....


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			There's always one.....

Click to expand...

Life’s rich variety ... everyone should just chill


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Life’s rich variety ... everyone should just chill
		
Click to expand...

Yes, every silver lining has a cloud.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 3, 2021)

A beacon of light in all the darkness of 2020 - rest in peace Captain Sir Tom. Your service is now over, we thank you with all of our hearts. The nation mourns the loss of its recently adopted grandfather.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just wow. Can only assume that post is some kind of sad attention seeking, really really poor.


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

wow. Factually incorrect in relation to the taxpayer and such a poor judgement against probably 99/9% of the public's opion and respect for a hero, who raised millions and gave hope to many at a time of national emergency.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because if he isn’t trying to be controversial he has nothing to add to the forum.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

I think the general point that @Kellfire is alluding to (and that IMO shouldn't be framed in the context of Capt Tom) is that of it being very important that 'fairness' across the board in what we do and we can do, needs to be seen to be maintained.  So all have to be very careful about making exceptions for specific individuals to important pandemic rules that we are having to live under.  There seem to be too many of us out there keen and willing to exploit any perceived 'hole' in the rules or 'inequality' in how the rules are applied.

God bless you Captn Tom.  Prayers of thanks from me.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think the general point that @Kellfire is alluding to is that of it being very important that 'fairness' across the board in what we do and we can do, needs to be seen to be maintained.  So all have to be very careful about making exceptions for specific individuals to important pandemic rules that we are having to live under.  There seem to be too many of us out there keen and willing to exploit any perceived 'hole' in the rules or 'inequality' in how the rules are applied.

God bless you Captn Tom.  Prayers of thanks from me.
		
Click to expand...

No, Kellfire is just posting controversial ideas to get a reaction.

Capn Tom broke no rules. Thus exploited nothing.

He was over 100, had 2 forms of cancer and was given the opportunity to enjoy his final years with a dream holiday.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2021)

JamesR said:



			No, Kellfire is just posting controversial ideas to get a reaction.

Capn Tom broke no rules. Thus exploited nothing.

He was over 100, had 2 forms of cancer and was given the opportunity to enjoy his final years with a dream holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know - but some don't need much of an excuse.

As I said.  I think it a great mistake to frame such concerns in the context of Captn Tom.  I would happily frame them in another context but that would breach no-politics rule (and that I cannot do)

What his passing highlighted to me - and me and Mrs talked about it this morning - is that the youngest anyone who saw active service in WW2 is going to be is about 92.  That generation is gradually going but we must never forget them - nor  as we sit with our struggles today - should we forget what *they *sacrificed for *us*.


----------



## Sats (Feb 3, 2021)

Sad news. RIP Captain Moore.


----------



## brendy (Feb 3, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			The holiday public funded holiday to Barbados has to be mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Factually incorrect.

As a reward for his remarkable achievement, Captain Tom and his family were treated to a holiday to Barbados courtesy of British Airways and Visit Barbados. 
https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...os-holiday-trip-captain-tom-moore-dead-latest
https://metro.co.uk/2021/02/02/capt...p-defended-by-star-who-sung-for-him-14005784/
https://www.independent.co.uk/voices/captain-tom-moore-covid-barbados-b1796365.html


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 3, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I think the general point that @Kellfire is alluding to (and that IMO shouldn't be framed in the context of Capt Tom) is that of it being very important that 'fairness' across the board in what we do and we can do, needs to be seen to be maintained.  So all have to be very careful about making exceptions for specific individuals to important pandemic rules that we are having to live under.  There seem to be too many of us out there keen and willing to exploit any perceived 'hole' in the rules or 'inequality' in how the rules are applied.

God bless you Captn Tom.  Prayers of thanks from me.
		
Click to expand...

Noticed the lack of fairness when some on here where only week ago lambasting “influencers” and other forum members last year for jetting off but then say it’s okay for Sir tom as he did a very good deed. Abit of balance wouldn’t go a miss. But probably no need to bring it up in an obituary page. Irritation page would of be better as would this I guess.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Noticed the lack of fairness when some on here where only week ago lambasting “influencers” and other forum members last year for jetting off but then say it’s okay for Sir tom as he did a very good deed. Abit of balance wouldn’t go a miss. But probably no need to bring it up in an obituary page. Irritation page would of be better as would this I guess.
		
Click to expand...

The comment was referring to a public paid holiday which is not correct. Maybe an apology for that would suffice.


----------



## brendy (Feb 3, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			The comment was referring to a public paid holiday which is not correct. Maybe an apology for that would suffice.
		
Click to expand...

To who? with the greatest respect, the person in question is deceased and their family are blissfully unaware of this comment. I think just getting things straight before posting in future is enough in this instance.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			There's always one.....

Click to expand...

Yeah, but it's sad that continues to be the case.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 3, 2021)

brendy said:



			To who? with the greatest respect, the person in question is deceased and their family are blissfully unaware of this comment. I think just getting things straight before posting in future is enough in this instance.
		
Click to expand...

I found and I assume others found his remark to be offensive and disrespectful. What's wrong with asking someone who posts a disparaging untrue comment about a deceased national hero to take it back?


----------



## brendy (Feb 3, 2021)

@SocketRocket I don't find it offensive, poor taste yes and just another sample of the way current culture is tainted by disinformation. I would treat future posts with a sense of dismissal, when truths can be found so easily online it says something about the poster when they decide to not spend 20 seconds researching using the vast amount of resources. I do not need an apology from that type of person.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2021)

brendy said:



@SocketRocket I don't find it offensive, poor taste yes and just another sample of the way current culture is tainted by disinformation. I would treat future posts with a sense of dismissal, when truths can be found so easily online it says something about the poster when they decide to not spend 20 seconds researching using the vast amount of resources. I do not need an apology from that type of person.
		
Click to expand...

With due respect you can find it any way you like, I take offense to it because I don't like the context that tries to rubbish such a genuine and good person.


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm shocked that the factually incorrect post is still on the forum.


----------



## theoneandonly (Feb 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			I'm shocked that the factually incorrect post is still on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

The forum is littered with factually incorrect posts and plenty of insulting and offensive references to many high profile persons, you'd need to do an awful lot of deleting if that's your baseline


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 4, 2021)

I was mistaken that he had a publicly funded holiday. I apologise for that mistake. I am also sorry he died because he did a lot for society this year. 

And that’s the last I’ll say on this subject.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

I really dislike the use of "hero". My definition of hero and most others seem to be different. Sir Tom.....did a good thing and from what I've read was a decent fellow. Hero? There are literally thousands of people doing at least as much for other people in this country, and without Knighthood or any media attention. 

Wish you well Tom.....you did good. Lot's of others not getting attention doing "good" as well.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2021)

chellie said:



			I'm shocked that the factually incorrect post is still on the forum.
		
Click to expand...

2 reasons why
1) by the time it was reported, it had been quoted many times, commented on and it’s therefore a major clean up operation

2) It was important to show that The Forum was outraged with the comments and this has resulted in the poster issuing an apology which is good to see. 

A reminder to check facts, not jump to conclusions and not to be deliberately controversial are lessons we can all benefit from.

Additionally, considering his recent bereavement, we have cut him a bit of slack, but I don’t think there is much slack left.

Hope that gives you the view from the Mod side


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I really dislike the use of "hero". My definition of hero and most others seem to be different. Sir Tom.....did a good thing and from what I've read was a decent fellow. Hero? There are literally thousands of people doing at least as much for other people in this country, and without Knighthood or any media attention.

Wish you well Tom.....you did good. Lot's of others not getting attention doing "good" as well.
		
Click to expand...

Name 1 other 100yr old WW2 Veteran that raised over 30 million pound?

Nobody doubts or denies there are thousands doing “good” none have reached his exposure or captured the heart of the Nation like he did, and, it’s not a competition!


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I really dislike the use of "hero". My definition of hero and most others seem to be different. Sir Tom.....did a good thing and from what I've read was a decent fellow. Hero? There are literally thousands of people doing at least as much for other people in this country, and without Knighthood or any media attention.

Wish you well Tom.....you did good. Lot's of others not getting attention doing "good" as well.
		
Click to expand...

You know he got the Captain bit due to his military service, from the 1941-45 war.
War Hero perhaps 🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			I really dislike the use of "hero". My definition of hero and most others seem to be different. Sir Tom.....did a good thing and from what I've read was a decent fellow. Hero? There are literally thousands of people doing at least as much for other people in this country, and without Knighthood or any media attention.

Wish you well Tom.....you did good. Lot's of others not getting attention doing "good" as well.
		
Click to expand...

Well for 

1. He was a captain during WW2 so straight away that makes him a hero 

2. As a 99 year old he decided to walk to raise money and ended up raising £33mil 

Many others who are doing good are also being praised 

Capt Tom was a hero to us all for his actions during WW2 let alone being an inspiration for millions other


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well for

1. He was a captain during WW2 so straight away that makes him a hero

2. As a 99 year old he decided to walk to raise money and ended up raising £33mil

Many others who are doing good are also being praised

Capt Tom was a hero to us all for his actions during WW2 let alone being an inspiration for millions other
		
Click to expand...

He is a hero for number 1 for sure
Number 2 is 50/50, he only raised so much because the media saw it as a great story so jumped on it and it went viral 

Respect to him for doing it but for once without the media wouldn't even know who sir tom was


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			He is a hero for number 1 for sure
Number 2 is 50/50, he only raised so much because the media saw it as a great story so jumped on it and it went viral

Respect to him for doing it but for once without the media wouldn't even know who sir tom was
		
Click to expand...

The media certainly helped, but it was the people who responded and took him to their hearts, the media highlight lots of great stories without getting the response from the general public he got.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well for

1. He was a captain during WW2 so straight away that makes him a hero

2. As a 99 year old he decided to walk to raise money and ended up raising £33mil

Many others who are doing good are also being praised

Capt Tom was a hero to us all for his actions during WW2 let alone being an inspiration for millions other
		
Click to expand...

Hero to you......many others...just a real good guy. The term Hero (in my opinion) is overused as the media always does this on someone they fixate on. 

Some.....are taking this opinion as an insult. It is NOT meant that way. Just being in the military does not make you a hero. I worked as a civilian in the military for almost 30 years.....lots of them were very good people.....hero's? Didn't know any. Good people.....lots.  

Being old and raising money for good causes....awesome.


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			The media certainly helped, but it was the people who responded and took him to their hearts, the media highlight lots of great stories without getting the response from the general public he got.
		
Click to expand...

Probably because he was a lovely old man who served his country, that lifted the sprites during the first lockdown for sure.

The perfect storm for sure.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 4, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Noticed the lack of fairness when some on here where only week ago lambasting “influencers” and other forum members last year for jetting off but then say it’s okay for Sir tom as he did a very good deed. Abit of balance wouldn’t go a miss. But probably no need to bring it up in an obituary page. Irritation page would of be better as would this I guess.
		
Click to expand...

A big difference between a 100 year old war hero who had inspired a nation and raised over £30m for the NHS. Vs some botox filled pea brain who wants to pose in a bikini, lilke hunt on the 'Gram and do work they could do at home. That was a once in a lifetime dream for him and a thank you from BA, as others have said


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Hero to you......many others...just a real good guy. The term Hero (in my opinion) is overused as the media always does this on someone they fixate on.

Some.....are taking this opinion as an insult. It is NOT meant that way. Just being in the military does not make you a hero. I worked as a civilian in the military for almost 30 years.....lots of them were very good people.....hero's? Didn't know any. Good people.....lots. 

Being old and raising money for good causes....awesome.
		
Click to expand...

The term hero is overused these days but if Sir Tom isn't a hero in your eyes, care to name a dozen who would make the grade?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Hero to you......many others...just a real good guy. The term Hero (in my opinion) is overused as the media always does this on someone they fixate on.

Some.....are taking this opinion as an insult. It is NOT meant that way. Just being in the military does not make you a hero. I worked as a *civilian* *in* *the* *military* for almost 30 years.....lots of them were very good people.....hero's? Didn't know any. Good people.....lots. 

Being old and raising money for good causes....awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Not quite the same as fighting in the Burma Campaign is it?


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

4LEX said:



			The term hero is overused these days but if Sir Tom isn't a hero in your eyes, *care to name a dozen who would make the grade?*

Click to expand...

Why? If I put out a name you don't like.....you will slate them.....

But what the heck, how about these people?  https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/unknown-military-heroes/


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I was mistaken that he had a publicly funded holiday. I apologise for that mistake. I am also sorry he died because he did a lot for society this year.

And that’s the last I’ll say on this subject.
		
Click to expand...

Well said young man. Appreciate your comment


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Why? If I put out a name you don't like.....you will slate them.....

But what the heck, how about these people?  https://www.wearethemighty.com/articles/unknown-military-heroes/

Click to expand...

Have some respect, this thread is about forum members paying their respect to Captain Sir Tom, it’s not about others or whether you agree or not with a definition of a word we choose to use.

Start another thread if you feel that strongly about it! The poor bloke only been deceased 2 days and some want to disect his legacy!


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Have some respect, this thread is about forum members paying their respect to Captain Sir Tom, it’s not about others or whether you agree or not with a definition of a word we choose to use.

Start another thread if you feel that strongly about it! The poor bloke only been deceased 2 days and some want to disect his legacy!
		
Click to expand...

How....literally *how*...have I disrespected Captain Tom? In......any way?


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2021)

I think it’s time for this thread to get a do-over. It’s become an embarrassment.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

banjofred said:



			How....literally *how*...have I disrespected Captain Tom? In......any way?
		
Click to expand...

Read your last post, what has that got to do with Sir Tom? All you are trying and failing to do is prove your point on the use of the word Hero.

To millions of us he is a Hero, we don’t need you telling us the word is over used or quoteing some American website to prove what you think.


----------



## banjofred (Feb 4, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Read your last post, what has that got to do with Sir Tom? All you are trying and failing to do is prove your point on the use of the word Hero.

*To millions of us he is a Hero*, we don’t need you telling us the word is over used or quoteing some American website to prove what you think.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Was there something wrong with quoting "some American website"? A website that included people (possibly "heroes"...as I was asked to do) from a number of different countries including the UK? 

I have not in any way disrespected Tom.....only in your mind have I done so.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 4, 2021)

Oi you 2 
Can it please 

Not the time or the place


----------



## chellie (Feb 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			2 reasons why
1) by the time it was reported, it had been quoted many times, commented on and it’s therefore a major clean up operation

2) It was important to show that The Forum was outraged with the comments and this has resulted in the poster issuing an apology which is good to see.

A reminder to check facts, not jump to conclusions and not to be deliberately controversial are lessons we can all benefit from.

Additionally, considering his recent bereavement, we have cut him a bit of slack, but I don’t think there is much slack left.

Hope that gives you the view from the Mod side
		
Click to expand...

I Mod elsewhere on a huge forum so know what a PITA it can be cleaning up threads and Modding. Still stand my by comment.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 4, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi you 2
Can it please

Not the time or the place
		
Click to expand...

Would be ideal if you deleted some posts, those disrespectful ones that took it off topic.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 4, 2021)

Forums amaze me. A thread that started as a tribute and sign of respect to someone starts spinning off at all angles with people having their own arguments. Why not just message each other if you feel that strongly? Not everybody wants to read the argument.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 4, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			I was mistaken that he had a publicly funded holiday. I apologise for that mistake. I am also sorry he died because he did a lot for society this year.

And that’s the last I’ll say on this subject.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 5, 2021)

4LEX said:



			A big difference between a 100 year old war hero who had inspired a nation and raised over £30m for the NHS. Vs some botox filled pea brain who wants to pose in a bikini, lilke hunt on the 'Gram and do work they could do at home. That was a once in a lifetime dream for him and a thank you from BA, as others have said 

Click to expand...

No difference at all. With that logic anybody who has done charitable deeds should go on holiday. 
But I wasn’t criticising his trip. Everybody can go on holiday for all I care. Happy for anyone to escape and do what they like. My post was highlighting the lack of balance and hypocrisy.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 5, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			No difference at all. With that logic anybody who has done charitable deeds should go on holiday.
But I wasn’t criticising his trip. Everybody can go on holiday for all I care. Happy for anyone to escape and do what they like. My post was highlighting the lack of balance and hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

And completely unnecessary.


----------



## 4LEX (Feb 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			No difference at all. With that logic anybody who has done charitable deeds should go on holiday.
But I wasn’t criticising his trip. Everybody can go on holiday for all I care. Happy for anyone to escape and do what they like. My post was highlighting the lack of balance and hypocrisy.
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge difference and if you can't see that then I wish you all the best in life because you'll need it with such a distorted outlook.

It wasn't a holiday in the the sense of a jolly. He was 100 and was close to the end of his life anyway, it was a final farewell and a thank you when it was safe and paid for by a private airline, even if it's a national flag carrier. BA are in trouble anyway with 40% of Business fares cancelled (soon to emerge).

How can you compare it to an influencer jetting off for their own vanity to pose in Dubai is mindboggling. I was going to Dubai for two months in January and cancelled it as it wasn't morally right. You're a wrong'un using this as a cheap shot at Sir Tom. Pathetic.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Feb 6, 2021)

4LEX said:



			There is a huge difference and if you can't see that then I wish you all the best in life because you'll need it with such a distorted outlook.

It wasn't a holiday in the the sense of a jolly. He was 100 and was close to the end of his life anyway, it was a final farewell and a thank you when it was safe and paid for by a private airline, even if it's a national flag carrier. BA are in trouble anyway with 40% of Business fares cancelled (soon to emerge).

How can you compare it to an influencer jetting off for their own vanity to pose in Dubai is mindboggling. I was going to Dubai for two months in January and cancelled it as it wasn't morally right. You're a wrong'un using this as a cheap shot at Sir Tom. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t a cheap shot at sir tom. it was a shot at the forumers who criticised another member for going away and also influencers. 
I’m glad he got to get away, as I’m glad anyone else and don’t blame them. Pity those who choose to stay at home rather than get away. Who knows could be your obituary tomorrow.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			It wasn’t a cheap shot at sir tom. *it was a shot at the forumers who criticised another member for going away* and also influencers.
I’m glad he got to get away, as I’m glad anyone else and don’t blame them. Pity those who choose to stay at home rather than get away. Who knows could be your obituary tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't criticised for going away; he was criticised for lecturing others not to travel when he was the other side of the Atlantic, otherwise known as hypocrisy.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow this has gone off topic. 

Capt sir Tom was truly inspirational, incredible achievement in the last year of his life. A real hero in my eyes. 

He had a good innings, better to celebrate the life rather than mourn the loss.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2021)

A 35 year old man has been arrested and charged after making a tweet about Captain Sir Tom Moore.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-55986646


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 8, 2021)

SocketRocket said:



			A 35 year old man has been arrested and charged after making a tweet about Captain Sir Tom Moore.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-55986646

Click to expand...

I'd seen this previously.  His name and where he lived in Glasgow had been plastered all over Twitter.  From what I can pick up he's a bigoted armchair warrior.  What's ironic on this is that Captain Tom would probably have been in service with people from all parts of the UK.  I hope he's banned from Celtic Park for life.  
It's sadly still a reflection of some of the bigotry that still exists up here. The good news is that it does not reflect the people of Scotland, pretty much all of whom have been appalled by this.


----------

